# free software to check hard drive health



## bergstein (Mar 6, 2007)

i'm looking for a good free software that's reliable enough to check my hard drive's health and possible issues.
something good for old ide and the sata as well.thanks in advance.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,
I've not tried these but there are three here you might want to have a look at:
http://www.portablefreeware.com/?q=health&m=Search

Richard.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

A good one is HD Tune. It will give you the SMART data and you can run an error scan.

Also most of the disk manufacturers have free diagnostic tools at their websites.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The best tools if it's a Seagate, WD, Maxtor, or an Hitachi would the the disk manufacturer's diagnostic. Toshiba, being the cheap xxx they are, don't provide drive diagnostics for their drives.


----------



## bergstein (Mar 6, 2007)

thanks..appreciate the help!


----------

